# MN--Iron Range FT partial results, Virginia MN



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Unofficial results from "Special" Open, MN Iron Range RC-Virginia, MN
Open--judges Carl Ruffalo, Pat Iozo
1st-Pow, Dave Smith/Powers
2nd-Wizard, Smith/Kampo
3rd--Ledford
4th--Walker (chocolate), Rorem/Ketzner
Jam--Izzy, Rorem/Heise

AM
1st-Tequila Sunrise, Lorri Oliver
Lorri provided the rest of this info and she isn't sure of the exact order. Tiffany Stiglich (2nd?) with her young dog
Bill Tidd (2nd or 3rd?)
Lee Jollie 4th
RJ to DD Fullerton. Have a great day Lorri O


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

what dog did ledford get 3rd with?


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Ledford got 3rd with Allie owned by Tommy Parrish


----------



## Hawkeye Labs (Jun 11, 2004)

Any idea on the derby?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Hawkeye Labs said:


> Any idea on the derby?



1- Hawkeye's Otter - Brick Hejlik
2- Hawkeye's Red Rock - Huckabay/Hejlik
3- TKO's Tex- Becker/hejlik
*4- Southland's Order in the Court (Gavel) - Trainer- Bryan White and owned by Justicedog (susan bledsoe) * :BIG: 

(OK, sorry for getting carried away, but that's my "baby dog." (85#)

RJ- Hawkeye's Red White and Blue - Mary Hillman


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

nfire: nfire: nfire: Go Gavel nfire: nfire: nfire:

Congradulations Justice Dog


:B-fly: 
Downtown


----------



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

Amateur winner was FC-AFC Tequilla Sunrise IX handled by Lorri Oliver.
Qualifying winner was Mr. T's Maxus Of Oz owned by Joe Tonko and handled by Dave Rorem. Second in the Qual was Gary McIlwain's Zinger's Tiger Lilly. My dog, The Captain's Dakota Sioux, got a JAM in the qual. This was the first licensed qualifying that either me or my dog has ever run, so we were thrilled just to finish!

Jeff


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Dakotadog said:


> Amateur winner was FC-AFC Tequilla Sunrise IX handled by Lorri Oliver.
> Qualifying winner was Mr. T's Maxus Of Oz owned by Joe Tonko and handled by Dave Rorem. Second in the Qual was Gary McIlwain's Zinger's Tiger Lilly. My dog, The Captain's Dakota Sioux, got a JAM in the qual. This was the first licensed qualifying that either me or my dog has ever run, so we were thrilled just to finish!
> 
> Jeff


Congrats Jeff and Susan too.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Dakotadog said:


> My dog, The Captain's Dakota Sioux, got a JAM in the qual. This was the first licensed qualifying that either me or my dog has ever run, so we were thrilled just to finish!
> 
> Jeff


Congrats to Jeff and Susan. Jeff-going to the line is a hoot, isn't it!? What a thrill for you!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Good for you Jeff. It was only my second qual. We made it to the water marks, and then......  the judges were nice. Made sure that I knew they had to make the test more difficult and it was just a bad break- that I didn't do anything wrong as a handler....


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Downtown said:


> nfire: nfire: nfire: Go Gavel nfire: nfire: nfire:
> 
> Congradulations Justice Dog
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!

Angie


----------



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> the judges were nice. Made sure that I knew they had to make the test more difficult and it was just a bad break- that I didn't do anything wrong as a handler....


I thought that the qualifying judges did a super job! Both were very friendly, and they set up some nice tests.

Jeff


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go Gavel!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

> Amateur winner was FC-AFC Tequilla Sunrise IX handled by Lorri Oliver.


A big congratulations to Lorri and Keila. What a dog!
Puppy Darla will be trying to make mom proud and qualify real soon.


----------

